# the perfect red polish ...



## sgj99

i just love a true classic red on a shorter nail, very old-style Hollywood.  my favorite for years has been OPI "Big Apple Red."  what's your favorite red nail polish?


----------



## Librarychickie

Chanel Gitane


----------



## DD101

Bogota Blackberry (OPI). It's a deep yet vibrant red. My all time favorite color!


----------



## sgj99

DD101 said:


> Bogota Blackberry (OPI). It's a deep yet vibrant red. My all time favorite color!



Good choice!  It’s got that shimmer that OPI does so well.


----------



## DD101

sgj99 said:


> Good choice!  It’s got that shimmer that OPI does so well.



Yes!  I always prefer a shimmer to nail polish, I don't like the 'creme' colors as much, I need that shimmer, it looks so rich - especially in Bogota Blackberry.


----------



## PewPew

I loooove this thread & topic, but I’m having SO much trouble narrowing down my favorite reds! I have a shameful number . I am always in search of that elusive “perfect” shade/formula for my skin tone and the season...

Here are some great reds (1 Zoya & 3 OPI). I favor blue-based, deep reds vs. warmer, orange-based reds, so my fav from this group is OPI Got the Blues for Red (pinky finger).


Photo source: peachypolish.com


----------



## PewPew

For luxury brands, I enjoy several Tom Ford polishes, which I learned about from TPF member hotshot (who is a red connoisseur!) 
This is Tom Ford Smoke Red


Photo source: https://blackroseartproject.wordpress.com/2013/10/27/tom-ford-smoke-red-nailpolish/


----------



## sgj99

PewPew said:


> I loooove this thread & topic, but I’m having SO much trouble narrowing down my favorite reds! I have a shameful number . I am always in search of that elusive “perfect” shade/formula for my skin tone and the season...
> 
> Here are some great reds (1 Zoya & 3 OPI). I favor blue-based, deep reds vs. warmer, orange-based reds, so my fav from this group is OPI Got the Blues for Red (pinky finger).
> View attachment 4422137
> 
> Photo source: peachypolish.com


I love OPI’s “Got the Blues for Red”


----------



## JDV

Librarychickie said:


> Chanel Gitane



Ditto Gitane, also Chanel Pirate.
I'm also a fan of Zoya Elisa for a more "lit from within" kind of red.


----------



## KittyKat65

PewPew said:


> For luxury brands, I enjoy several Tom Ford polishes, which I learned about from TPF member hotshot (who is a red connoisseur!)
> This is Tom Ford Smoke Red
> View attachment 4422139
> 
> Photo source: https://blackroseartproject.wordpress.com/2013/10/27/tom-ford-smoke-red-nailpolish/



I quite literally have 4 bottles of this color in case they discontinue it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Rouge Puissant


----------



## Laila619

Opi Color So Hot It Berns
Opi Dutch Tulips
Opi Big Apple Red


----------



## Serenity19

Deborah Lippman's 6-piece "Lady in Red" nail polish set


----------



## PewPew

Serenity19 said:


> Deborah Lippman's 6-piece "Lady in Red" nail polish set
> 
> View attachment 4508921



Oh drool! What a nice range of orange- & blue- based red cremes, plus a vamp and some bling. I don’t have much experience with Deborah Lippman polishes/formulas, but just looking at this collection makes my red-o-holic heart happy


----------



## sdkitty

essie Russian Roulette is what I'd consider a true red - not at all orangey and not particularly blue.  Just red.


----------



## sdkitty

essie Russian Roulette is what I'd consider a true red - not at all orangey and not particularly blue.  Just red.


----------



## Serenity19

PewPew said:


> Oh drool! What a nice range of orange- & blue- based red cremes, plus a vamp and some bling. I don’t have much experience with Deborah Lippman polishes/formulas, but just looking at this collection makes my red-o-holic heart happy



Crimson red is one of my favorite shades. I actually have more experience with Sephora than Essie, OPI, Deborah Lippman Butter London, or any other brands because I usually just walk into the store and start trying on makeup and nail polish. Then I buy whatever I like best. I picked up this 6-piece set because it includes Pantone's Aurora Red.


----------



## Roie55

i wear mostly zoya colours, in red its Diana, Dakota, or Riley and my favourite is always Chanel rouge noir. Gone through a few bottles of this.


----------



## Pumpapaj

Chanel Emblematique


----------



## pree

H&M red carpet


----------



## Laila619

OPI Vodka and Caviar was perfect. Wish they would still make it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Well, much to my dismay after using Chanel Pirate & Rouge Pussant my nails have discolored..ugh!!
SO now I'm back to Tom Ford & Nailberry...


----------



## Laila619

I have been wearing OPI Color So Hot it Berns and I love it. Great formula. Nice neutral red, not too cool or too warm.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

I prefer the nail polishes from H&M’s own beauty range as they are top quality for less money
Parisienne, Red over heels and Ladybird are all gorgeous reds from their line


----------



## sgj99

Le Beau
by OPI for Sephora
this is super-old, I'm not sure if OPI does this anymore


----------



## Love Of My Life

Still working my Nailberry reds & Tom Ford..


----------



## Love_N_Lune

OPI Vodka & Caviar is the brightest blue-red that works with my tan complexion.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tried today Zoya Janel..


----------



## kbell

Diorific Vernis Passion


----------



## misstrine85

kbell said:


> Diorific Vernis Passion


Which one of them?


----------



## kbell

misstrine85 said:


> Which one of them?


The color is called passion. #766. It’s from the holiday collection.


----------



## misstrine85

kbell said:


> The color is called passion. #766. It’s from the holiday collection.


They have two Diorific Passion. One from 2015 and then the one from 2019. I don’t understand why they have ‘t gotten a new name instead of resuing Passion.


----------



## Havanese 28

Chanel Rouge Noir, Chanel Gitane, Chanel Richness and Tom Ford Scarlet Chinos are my go-to Reds!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just purchased Vendetta from Londontown...will review when it arrives.. looks promising


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Pirate


----------



## rutabaga

It's so hard to choose just one! Sometimes I prefer a blue-red, others, a vampy blood red or orangey red:

Chanel Emblematique - dark blood red, slightly jelly finsh
Nails Inc Sexting - medium blue-red cream
Nails Inc West End - orangey vermillion red cream


----------



## Love Of My Life

Adding Vendetta to my list of perfect red polishes


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

sgj99 said:


> i just love a true classic red on a shorter nail, very old-style Hollywood.  my favorite for years has been OPI "Big Apple Red."  what's your favorite red nail polish?



OPI colors... "An Affair in Red Square" and "I'm Not Really the Waitress." They are gorgeous!


----------



## rutabaga

Love Of My Life said:


> Adding Vendetta to my list of perfect red polishes



I did a google image search... looks like the perfect mid-red cream.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Cherie


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4801010
> 
> Cherie




Looks gorgeous on your nails!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Love Of My Life said:


> Looks gorgeous on your nails!!


It's a pic from the web


----------



## IntheOcean

I think I've found my favorite 'true red' nail polish! OPI I Love You Just Be-Cusco. Warm undertone red, not too dark, not too punchy.


----------



## Stansy

Chanel Pirate


----------



## skyqueen

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4840097
> 
> Chanel Pirate


I also like the length/shape of your nails!


----------



## Stansy

skyqueen said:


> I also like the length/shape of your nails!


Thank you


----------



## skyqueen

Tell Me About It Stud/OPI


----------



## mellecyn

Christian Dior rouge 999


----------



## Sophie-Rose

In my opinion the best BRIGHT red is YSL Rouge Pop Art


----------



## noellesmommy

Fun thread!

I'm a redhead with freckles and a very "peach-y" skin tone, so I've found that warm toned reds look best on me. My absolute favorite is It's Raining Men by Deborah Lippmann, which reads as a true red on my hands. It's like magic on my skin tone -- it has just the right depth of color and amount of warmth to make me look not quite as pale as I actually am, and de-emphasizes signs of aging on my 40something hands, lol.


----------



## HRM

Mistress by Ciate - is one of my ultimate favorites in classic red


----------



## michellem

I like Opi madam president; it’s a great blue red.


----------



## sgj99

michellem said:


> I like Opi madam president; it’s a great blue red.


In like the blue reds


----------



## skyqueen

OPI Dutch Tulip...not too orange or blue and nice and bright!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Les Temps Des Cerises


----------



## JimLovesPurses

I love OPI Big Apple Red on my Toes.

Jim


----------



## Havanese 28

Chanel Gitane is my go- to Red!


----------



## JimLovesPurses

Havanese 28 said:


> Chanel Gitane is my go- to Red!



Havanese 28,

Thank you for the recommendation. I googled this beautiful color and I love it! I can't wait to wear it on my toes with black sandals. The only issue is the price. Where can I get the best price on this polish?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## martinlily

It is amazing, Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JimLovesPurses said:


> Havanese 28,
> 
> Thank you for the recommendation. I googled this beautiful color and I love it! I can't wait to wear it on my toes with black sandals. The only issue is the price. Where can I get the best price on this polish?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim


Try E**y... saw it priced at $14.97 shipping from Canada


----------



## Piercedpapi

Asap apple

Sally hansen


----------



## TC1

Surprised no one has mentioned it yet..Christian Louboutin Red polish. My go to Red, it has the perfect Black undertone.


----------

